# Strawberry Wine recipe - 2



## St Allie (May 1, 2009)

Recipe:
24 lbs. strawberries (frozen)
12 lbs. honey
6 teaspoons acid blend
3/4 teaspoon tannin
6 teaspoons yeast nutrient
6 Campden tables
3 teasponns pectic enzyme
1 package Montrachet yeast
5.25 gallons water


ferment out as usual


----------



## david1 (May 30, 2009)

*yield*

Hi, im fairly new to this, have made three carboys of apple and feeling pretty confident. We are ready to move on to a new type of wine, your recipe sounds very good. query; will a 9 gallon fermentor be large enough for this recipie? we have plenty of carboys, 6 and 5 gal also 1 gallon


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2009)

It should do fine if it is 9 gallons.


----------



## Tom (May 30, 2009)

I'm thinking its a plastic bucket.
Another thing is to put the fruit in a cheesecloth bag (a5gallon paint strainer bag found at paint stores). It will be easier to remove the pulp.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 14, 2010)

what differences does the honey do for this recipe compared to regular sugar?


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 14, 2010)

Frozen Strawberry Wine



3 lbs. frozen strawberries 
1 11-oz. can Welch's 100% White Grape Juice Frozen Concentrate 
1 lb 14 oz. light brown sugar 
2 tsp. citric acid 
1/4 tsp. grape tannin 
water to make 1 gallon 
1 tsp. yeast nutrient 
1 sachet Red Star Côte des Blancs wine yeast 

and this one from jack keller calls for BROWN sugar!!!
who has made strawberry wine from these alternative sugars? and what did u think of them?
(of course, this one needs fruit upped)


----------



## Tom (Sep 14, 2010)

1st I would double the fruit to 6# per gallon.
Not sure if the light brown sugar would make a a difference . But, using the Dark would.
Now I also would not blindly add sugar as you want a gravity of 1.080 Tops for Strawberry. 
You will also need a f-pac and backsweetening that jack dont mention.


----------



## Hokapsig (May 11, 2013)

Tom, I am considering making a batch of strawberry wine. I am going to go with at leat 6# per gallon of fruit, and follow the rest of the recipe, but for an F pack, can you use strawberry jelly and dissolve it in 2 cups of water over heat?


----------



## Tom (May 11, 2013)

I have not tried jam. If you do add pectic enzyme


----------



## seth8530 (May 11, 2013)

Sounds like an interisting melomel... might want more strawberries tho..


----------

